# Chrome Tanks



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

The other posts seems to have been deleted. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















We started to change out all these tanks in any cars we bagged. He is one from an accord. 2 years later.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Chrome Tanks ([email protected])*

damn, what would cause that? looks like pitting then rust to me


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (tmvw)*

they rust from the inside out from condensation


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I love my aluminum tanks!







Scary stuff with that rust, I can't imagine a tank letting go and shredding up the cargo area. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Scary.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Wow that guy got lucky....That thing looks like a ticking time bomb


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Chrome Tanks ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The other posts seems to have been deleted. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Kev, heres the link to the old thread about the tanks. It just got bumped down to the Archives.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3751726


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (dOM.)*

i love my stainless steel, no rust! I couldnt find an aluminum when i bought mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i love my stainless steel, no rust! I couldnt find an aluminum when i bought mine. 

No rust, yes. But still the same cheap made in China non DOT tank.
If you look in the other post its the same SS tank. 
Look mom no rust.










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:05 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Chrome Tanks ([email protected])*

Ill try to remember to snap a picture of my old stainless. You can see the tank was kinda out of round, if you look at the tank from the end it was kinda starting to become a tear drop shape. Yikes! I don't think it was going to blow up or anything (it was in my car for almost a year) but you can definitely see how/why those SS let go.


_Modified by Plain at 2:11 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (Plain)*

im glad the chrome tank i got is made from aluminum and then just plated, with a seamless bottom so this won't happen


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (Plain)*

My tank looks perfect condition, i looked at all the seams and welds they looked perfect to me. 
I got it form a company thats been around for a while here in FL, not jsut a cheap ebay tank.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_they rust from the inside out from condensation









I could not pass this one up


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (.Mark.)*

hahahahaha condesation! 
http://sporko.com/videos/312/F...ation/


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_hahahahaha condesation! 
http://sporko.com/videos/312/F...ation/

i figured someone would get where i was going with that


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (.Mark.)*

So is there a decent stainless tank out there you can buy? Your website only sells aluminum tanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wouldnt mind changing the chrome tank I got for free out.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (The_Sauce)*

I drained my tank yesterday, and my brass fittings are corroding!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (CapeGLS)*

take a picture, for me please.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Chrome Tanks ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_take a picture, for me please. 

I will have to drain the tank again. I will do it this weekend! (I have to remove the 3/4 npt plug and take a photo of it for you)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (CapeGLS)*

are you talking about a drain plug on the bottom of the tank corroding on the inside of the tank? ahhh yeah, that will happen from sitting underwater. Direty in there eh. What material is the tank?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Chrome Tanks ([email protected])*

Does anyone sell a cheap auto-drain valve for the airride industry? Most industrial compressors have them, it's just a solenoid valve on a timer that's adjustable and opens up every ~30 minutes for ~2 seconds to purge the tank. It's placed at the bottom so any standing water is expelled. I guess you could just wire in a 9th valve (1/4) on a switch with some 1/4" line running out the floor and drain the tank occasionally without removing plugs. I'm not sure how these solidnoid valves react when flowing water/rust/oil/sludge though


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Does anyone sell a cheap auto-drain valve for the airride industry? Most industrial compressors have them, it's just a solenoid valve on a timer that's adjustable and opens up every ~30 minutes for ~2 seconds to purge the tank. It's placed at the bottom so any standing water is expelled. I guess you could just wire in a 9th valve (1/4) on a switch with some 1/4" line running out the floor and drain the tank occasionally without removing plugs. I'm not sure how these solidnoid valves react when flowing water/rust/oil/sludge though









I have heard this solution many times before. What if it gets stuck, or dosnt shut properly? What if every hour it opens and your on the highway and it sticks?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Chrome Tanks (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_So is there a decent stainless tank out there you can buy? Your website only sells aluminum tanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wouldnt mind changing the chrome tank I got for free out.

Throw that out there one more time.........


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

dam im going to be picking up an aluminum one for you kevin soon. are you on back order for a 5 gallon?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_dam im going to be picking up an aluminum one for you kevin soon. are you on back order for a 5 gallon?

Just ANY 5 gallon?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

hey from what i heard from a buddy the 5gal aluminum takes offered were on back order but i was going to call tomorrow and see whats up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

is there really a DOT certification for air tanks? i've found propane/ng tanks mentioned but no air tanks. there is a difference. pressure vessels over 15psig have to conform to ASME section 8, which is actually more strict. 

just curious.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not sure but I believe the answer lies within the 49 CFR...I will most likely relate to air brake tanks...I found some info
http://www.dir.ca.gov/Title8/453.html
http://www.dir.ca.gov/Title8/461.html



_Modified by diive4sho at 11:44 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

i saw that too, but that's just California


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I work as a hazardous materials auditor for ups at night and I know there are regulations on hazmat compressed gas tanks and the info is in the 49CFR....I'll leaf through the pages while at work and see what I can find because I'm almost positive transporting a compressed gas tank has to be regulated by DOT....
Anyone have any experience in this area?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

ummmmm wow....gettin deep in this material now..








I believe you have to consider air suspension tanks as somewhat hazmat...considering it's hazardous to transport a class 2 compressed in your trunk...Maybe a tank manufacturer will have some info on this...anyway here is some more stuff I found.
http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara....html


_Modified by diive4sho at 12:45 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

http://law.justia.com/us/cfr/t....html
this seems to be the one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I was bored today at work.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

holy hell.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats a bit scary to think about


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

would the tank actually explode, or would it just cause pinpoint holes eventually leading to larger holes and massive leaks?


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

d.tek said:


> would the tank actually explode, or would it just cause pinpoint holes eventually leading to larger holes and massive leaks?


From the looks of the pic he put up seems to be possible for it to explode, Thats some **** though damn.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Teebo said:


> From the looks of the pic he put up seems to be possible for it to explode, Thats some **** though damn.


**** man, that's scary


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Teebo said:


> From the looks of the pic he put up seems to be possible for it to explode, Thats some **** though damn.


:what::what::what:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Does anyone sell a cheap auto-drain valve for the airride industry? Most industrial compressors have them, it's just a solenoid valve on a timer that's adjustable and opens up every ~30 minutes for ~2 seconds to purge the tank. It's placed at the bottom so any standing water is expelled. I guess you could just wire in a 9th valve (1/4) on a switch with some 1/4" line running out the floor and drain the tank occasionally without removing plugs. I'm not sure how these solidnoid valves react when flowing water/rust/oil/sludge though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add some sort of manual shut off valve between the valve and tank? idk if there are any DOT approved fittings like this, but it would be a good back up if you ran a system like that.


----------

